# Vanilla EO



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company that provides affordable vanilla EO? All the companies I've seen charge an arm and a leg, hence why a lot of people use fragrance oil. I was just curious if vanilla was one of those things that simply is always unaffordable as an EO.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

newdirectionsaromatics.com sells Vanilla Oleoresin it is simply way to expensive to use in anything but high end products. I do a soap and lotion for a store with this, but for my regular sales I use Warm vanilla sugar. Do your homework before you get ripped off on essential oils that come from fruit like this (except citrus which of course is only from the rind). They are extracted with chemicals, they are not oil soluble, so although you can use them in lotions and soap, they do not work in body butters, sugar scrubs, lip balms, anything high in oils. Depending upon what you want to use it in vanilla absolute is another cheaper idea. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vanilla is expensive. And it doesn't hold up well in CP soap, either.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I was wondering about that--what to use it in? It would have to be something that people would pay the price for. I have an ounce or so and don't want to do soap/lotion, cuz I'd have to charge more and people around here just won't pay more. Thought maybe cocoa butter or shea butter? Cocoa already has a nice smell...would the vanilla blend well? And for cocoa, would probably have to add a bit of some oil or it would be too hard? It would be just melted and poured, not whipped. I can't do a whipped shea...besides it melting in the summer, my granddaughters name is Shea (Shealynn) and I just CAN'T say: "Ooooh, our Whipped Shea is just soooooo wonderful!" :/ LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I get asked for vanilla on occassion and I just tell them it's simply too expensive, same with sandalwood. When I finally get around to offering lotions, I might add it then.

Vicki, where do you get your Warm Vanilla Sugar and does it smell like the Bath & Body Works stuff? I LOVE THAT SCENT!


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

So, vanilla EO's don't hold up well in any soaps? Neither the CP or anything else? What's the best place to get vanilla fragrance oil, then?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have some 20x vanilla absolute that I tried in a blend with other EOs in HP. You can hardly smell it. And I've used it in a blend for a couple of lotions. That worked better. 

Ah, the search for the ever-elusive vanilla FO that actually smells like vanilla, and sticks in soap. Hopefully others will chime in. I've tried the Warm Vanilla Sugar (I love that scent from BBW, too) from MMS, but it faded dramatically in soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stacey I have used Natures Gardens, SOS, Aroma Haven.....they all are good, do soap super dark, but they stick like glue in soap. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm just looking for it for lotion............for ME!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Vicki! I will have to give one (at least!) of them a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Black Vanilla-SGS. Definitely not a *sugar* vanilla  just a nice deep rich VANILLA. Like, right outa the Mexican bottle with the chicken on it. 
I've tried a bunch of the 'sugar vanillas' and they all smell the same to me. The strongest, best sticking one I found was Vanilla Lace-NDA.


----------

